# Baby Flinger prop with pic



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

So here is a taste of the babyflinger, there are more pics on my website, and you may visit it......
a lil info about the prop.....
This buggy has seen better days, wrapped inside is a beautiful bouncing autopsy baby, as the unsuspecting guest near the buggy, the baby flies upward toward them..........
I plan on doing a pretty baby buggy and heading to the mall with it for video ops............heres a close up of the baby.......


----------



## Bigreno (Oct 11, 2006)

Could you post a link to your webpage? I'd like to see tihs.


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

heres a link to the customprop page, http://bodybagging.com/recentwork.php?category=Custom Props
hope you like em Bigreno


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Wow, I think the detail on the baby is amazing! Interesting prop.


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

and it tastes good too!!!! ok not really but Atalie almost found out.... I had placed the new baby on the flinger this morning and hadnt secured it, atalie came down and I was like looky honey, and triggered the flinger, oops right for her kisser it went.................all I have to say is that the new lightweight baby really goes........ tho not its intended purpose it would be fun to watch peoples reaction when the baby actually flies out of the buggy at them.....LOL for now I shall secure said baby and use it as intended


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

Video ops at the mall? LOL! I'd love to see some of the video when you're done.


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Me thinks perhaps during the biggest shopping day of the year would be the perfect op...... gotta make sure to have bail money for atalie tho....... she said she couldnt handle going to jail


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

Thanks....


----------



## dragon flame (Aug 31, 2006)

I love this prop! It is definitely going to scare some people!


----------



## malibooman (Aug 18, 2006)

That baby looks really gruesome. I like it.


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

as with most cases, when using a cheap camera, it looks alot better in person, but glad everybody likes it, and hopefully this clears the air about the non-existant flinger prop...LOL


----------



## mike (Dec 24, 2005)

Very creepy


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Creepy is, as CREEPY does.............lol


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

That thing is just wrong on so many levels, it is morbid, disgusting, cruel, and shameful, did I say wrong...... 



I'll take two


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Glad you like Hilba, ooooo youll take two...... gives me a idea for a twins stroller....first and secondary pop ups.....Yeah good idea!


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Always happy to inspire madness.


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Imagine the scares if you will, the first pop up scares them and then when they take a closer look....POW Jimmys brother timmy pops out and gets em! oh Im loving it a double barreled baby flinger!!!!!!!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

I want to see it in action!! got a vid., of it.
Looks real creppy!!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

That would be perfect for the baby swing i picked up the other day


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

That would be a BabySWINGER not a BabyFLINGER........


----------

